# I REMEMBER WHEN!!!!



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I remember when, 
TV Shows were on and couldn't wait to see:
I Love Lucy
Leave it to Beaver
Star Trek

No microwaves, cell phones or fax machines, computers or internet


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I remember when:

my friends in the neighborhood and I would sell veggies in the summer (out of our parents gardens) and popcicles and lemonaide. and we'd put on shows in our garage using the garage door as the curtain. We'd save up money all year long and have a polyanna at Christmas, my dad would take us all to the "Grants" store in December to buy our gifts for each other.


and

I also remember my family getting our very first color TV when I was 16 years old. That was cool! before that my mom would take us to visit a relative who had one and we'd watch golf, just because the green grass was so beautiful on TV, LOL.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I remember when........childhood

Catching fireflies in a glass jar in late evening (lightning bugs for you southern people)
Playing tag, hopstcotch drawn on the sidewalk, skating on the sidewalk (with metal skates attached to your shoes)
going out on the grass at night sitting in a circle in the summertime, with all the cousins, telling ghost tales
Playing dodge ball
everyday at lunch when I was visiting my Granny, my Grandmother and her maid in the kitchen, cooking chicken, fresh corn and green beans, fried okra, fresh sliced tomates, mashed potatoes and iced tea with lemon and a fruit cobbler for dessert!
Going to the beach house with everyone, lots of cousins and playing, even at night on the beach without adults and never being afraid someone would harm you!
Climbing Trees
Walking barefoot everywhere
Sitting at a seperate dinner table in the sunroom, because of so many aunts and uncles in the dinning room for Sunday Dinner

If I am ever fortunate enough to have a grandchild, I want him or her to experience some of these things instead of sitting at a computer and having someone to chaffeur them around instead of really experiencing a "FUN" childhood!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I remember when the only kids shows on TV during the week were sesame street, Mr. Roger's Neighborhood, The Electric Company and Zoom. I don't think I watched the Brady Bunch until I was a little older. I was an only child until age 9--I remember each night my mom and dad would let me watch TV for like a 1/2 hour to hour near bedtime. Then Saturday morning cartoons. The rest of the time I was always outside playing!

My dad had a VW bus.

I had a little record album player that played 45's and then the big deal was cassette players.

I also remember when there were no leash laws and dogs could just roam around the neighborhoods, come and go. 

Then I was a teen/college student in the 80's & early 90's which wasn't ALL that long ago, lol.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I remember when I was in TEXAS! 

I remember when my street wasn't paved in TEXAS! 

I remember when Station Wagons were cool! LOL!

I remember when my mom use to put a layaway in JCPENNY for our school clothes.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I remember when The Electric Company was one of my favorite shows. When we use to play hand ball against any flat wall. When my son's favorite thing in the world was a purple dinosaur named Barney. When my body would stick on my Mom's plastic covers that covered every piece of furniture in her house. When you had to get up to change the tv because it was a knob and no channel changers existed. When I had a record player that looked like a suitcase and played 45's on it. I know I have more.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember when I insisted on an orange duck bikini for kindergarten swimming class even though my parents tried to talk me into a one-piece and the bikini came off in the pool and I didn't realize until I was out of the pool and the teacher had to go back to the pool to get it for me in front of all the kids. :brownbag: 

I remember when I used to get really cute stickers from Japan from my piano teacher for memorizing a song and sticking them all over the living room wall behind a chair where my parents wouldn't know and one day we moved and my parents laughed their head off when they finally saw. :innocent: 

I remember when I first came to this country when I was 10 and we went to a friend's house that first night and they had Madonna's "A Material Girl" video on TV and I thought this was the coolest country in the world! But just when this country couldn't get any cooler, we woke up in the morning and had this candy called "cereal" with milk and got to watch Pink Panther and no one had any homework to do! :chili:


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I remember playing hide and go seek after dark with the neighborhood kids and not having to worry about anything.
Not having to lock our doors and being able to leave our car keys in the car when we went to the store!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 21 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820268


> I remember when........childhood
> 
> Catching fireflies in a glass jar in late evening (lightning bugs for you southern people)
> 
> ...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 21 2009, 08:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820297


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 21 2009, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820268





> I remember when........childhood
> 
> Catching fireflies in a glass jar in late evening (lightning bugs for you southern people)
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Hello Cuz........This was in South Carolina where I grew up!!!! I had a "Driving Miss Daisy" childhood!!!! She use to go to the Piggly Wiggly Grocery Store and I did too!!!!

Edited for the record.....I did not pull off the back end of the lightning bugs to make rings!!!! Hee, hee!!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

i also remember when there were no seatbelt laws and my parent's cars were like clown cars--I remember stuffing about 12 of my friends in the back cab of my step-dad's small pick-up truck. As kids we could lay on the floor of the car, hang out in the hatch back (remember those?), sit on laps. heck you could lay up on the dashboard if you wanted to, LOL.

(In contrast--my kids have NEVER ridden in a car without a proper carseat/booster/seatbelt. To the point where when someone doesn't have one on for a second they are terrfied and shout "PUT YOUR SEATBELT ON!!! LOL)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Considering we . had only 2 channels, I remember when we got cable TV and saw so many American shows. The commercials made a bit impression, they outright badmouthed the competitor's brand to their face. :shocked: 
Canadian TV might have said it's better than the leading brand, or that other brand.


my banana seat bike 

playing endless boardgames

my red bag of marbles and making the hole in the red soil to play marbles by twirling on my heal and patting it down to make it just right

going to the drug store to get my grandmothers prescriptions (her tablets) ....do pharmacists give out medications to kids these days ?

running errands for mom and my grandmother on my bike.

catching bees in jars, 'drowning' them in a bowl of water, laying them out to dry on the picnic table and watching them come back to life and fly away

making perfume from the wild roses that grew along a neighbors corner lot

tents in the yard 

having our own playhouse


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 21 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820323


> i also remember when there were no seatbelt laws and my parent's cars were like clown cars--I remember stuffing about 12 of my friends in the back cab of my step-dad's small pick-up truck. As kids we could lay on the floor of the car, hang out in the hatch back (remember those?), sit on laps. heck you could lay up on the dashboard if you wanted to, LOL.
> 
> (In contrast--my kids have NEVER ridden in a car without a proper carseat/booster/seatbelt. To the point where when someone doesn't have one on for a second they are terrfied and shout "PUT YOUR SEATBELT ON!!! LOL)[/B]


Yes, I remember when there was no seat belts!!! It was great but not as safe!!!! LOL!

This is a FUN thread......thanks, Lucy


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone, are you thinking of good and fun memories, it's fun thinking about something you still remember and it was a big part of your childhood. Just sharing them makes you feel good about them and brings back such good memories.

I also remember playing JACKS and Marbles with my brothers, and all of us going to the Drive-in-movies with the back of the truck stacked full of kids, lawn chairs and having such a good time. And the great thing was no matter how many were in the car/truck it was just one admission.

I remember when I was given a single dollar for doing my chores and going to town and taking all day to spend it. Went to movies, bought candy, and still money left to go to Woolworths for a toy.

I also remember the lightening bugs and putting them in the jar to watch them light up.
I was born and raised in Virginia and I loved my Fried Green Tomatoes, Fried Chicken, Chicken and Dumplings, and especially at Christmas when we all went to my Nanna's house and we all collected the pecans out of her yard, shelled them and that evening we made homemade fudge.
Sitting on her porch swing and shelling peas, or snap beans and thinking it was fun. Those were the days.

I remember my parents just saying why don't you just go outside and play and I could always find something to do. Like walk down the streams and throw rocks in or just get in and get wet. My cousin also put a big rope in a tree and we would swing across to the other side of the stream. Sometimes we made it across, and times we just fell in and then all would get in and have fun.
Playing house under a big sheet or blanket and hanging upside down in trees. I always found something to do and don't ever remember being bored or saying there is nothing to do.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I remember when...

a months worth of groceries was $80
bread was .30 a loaf
milk was .80 a gallon
everything was closed on Sunday's, and business closed Saturdays at noon.
banks opened at 9 A.M and closed promptly at 3 P.M.
a new car off the showroom floor was $3800 - the deal was made with a hand shake and
there were no credit checks
a doctor's visit cost $2.00
every employer offered health insurance, and 
2 weeks paid vacation
a home on an acre of land was $14,000 mortgaged for 20 yrs, at 3.25% interest and 
the local bank held the note.
new washer _and_ dryer was $300
Pampers were the only disposable diapers, and the older generation thought it was a waste of $$.  
school clothes shopping didn't include designer labels - we were just thrilled not to have hand-me-downs.
P.F. Flyer's were the sneakers to have
television had 3 stations - period - and it was on tiny 12 inch screen broadcast in black and white - ONLY
there was no cable TV and when there was it cost $52 if you paid it for the entire year up front.
radio was AM - FM stations were few and far between
Elvis' gyrations were too sexy to show his whole body on TV
a new set of really good tires for your car was $100
gas was .20 a gallon
movies were .25, the drive-in was $1 per car. 
credit cards were mailed to you without having to 'apply' for them
there was a draft board - guys had to have great marks with a college deferment, or serve their country for 2 years.
judges gave petty criminals and older juveniles a choice - jail/prison, or the Army
the war in Vietnam was a catalyst to our lost innocence.

Oh how times have changed!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, I don't remember what you guys remember....

I remember when Wham was a super popular band!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh what a fun thread!

I remember as a kid having no AC and we'd leave the front door open with just the screen door ( no lock) for some air. We had those wood framed expandable screens for the windows and going back and forth from top of bed to the bottom to find a 'cool-spot" LOL 

We NEVER locked our doors... don't recall ever seeing a key .

Had a 'club' of neighborhood friends and we'd have 'meetings' once a week. We'd meet each week at different home and the moms always supplied kool-aid and cookies for refreshments. We'd plan 'fundraisers' such as putting on shows and charge 25 cents and the adults around were so kind to pay and come to watch us perform LOL . The money was used to go to the local general store to buy ice cream and penny candy! 

I recall having one of those potholder looms and making them then peddling them door to door LOL ...again the neighbors were so kind and always bought them ( holes and all LOL ) 

Having an extended family picnic at nearby lake... all aunts and cousins would go from early AM to dusk! Wonderful memory!!

Having a TV where the 'set' was HUGE and the screen so small LOL 

A toaster that had the flip-down sides and you toasted one side..had to flip the bread over to do the other side... BURNED as many as not LOL 

All I have... for now.....


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't remember any of that (maybe because I wasn't born?).  

I do remember when boy bands were the best things in the world ---- i.e. Backstreet Boys, *NSYNC, etc....

I also remember when I had more people to play with! Now all everybody wants to do is shop or go to the movies when I want to play kickball or play tag.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Aug 21 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820386


> I don't remember any of that (maybe because I wasn't born?).
> 
> I do remember when boy bands were the best things in the world ---- i.e. Backstreet Boys, *NSYNC, etc....
> 
> I also remember when I had more people to play with! Now all everybody wants to do is shop or go to the movies when I want to play kickball or play tag. [/B]


Remember, it's not what WE remember, but what you have in good memories young or old or in between we all have good memories of something. Just remember it and share.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I remember riding in the back of a pickup truck and loving it. No one worried about how safe it was. 

I remember a house filled with smoke from cigarettes and cigars - long before smoking was uncool. 

I remember the Sears Wishbook. Studying it every Christmas with my brother and making our lists for Santa Claus.

I remember going to the drug store with a dollar and being able to fill a paper sack with penny candy. Ha I remember when penny candy was actually a penny!

I remember going to church with wet hair from the swimming pool every Sunday. 

I remember when any ice cold soda was referred to as "Coca Cola"

I remember actually frying an egg on the sidewalk to see if it was that hot outside.

I remember taking "The Pepsi Challenge". Dad bought different sodas and blindfolded us to see if we could tell the difference. 

I remember having an entire closet full of board games that all got played regularly.

I remember playing in the creek down the street and bringing home tadpoles. 

I remember going to FL on vacation and walking on the beach for hours with my parents looking for sharks teeth. Mom still has the tupperware container with the 500+ we found. I haven't found one in my adult life. 

I remember asking my dad questions and having him say "Go get the Encyclopedia...let's look it up" or "Go get the dictionary..." - I loved the encyclopedias I used to spend hours reading about all the dog breeds.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I remember when I used to spend the whole weekend in the park across the street. We would fish for minnows and catch crawdads (crayfish) in the creek that ran through the park. Not to eat, but to see who could catch the biggest one and not get pinched. There was always someone saying that they almost caught the one that lived under the bridge, but he got away and he was THIS big...lol

I also remember taking my allowence and going to the shops at the end of the park. There was an ice cream place that had arcade games in the back. There was a liquor store with lots of candy and goodies next door. There was also a great library near there too. I used to sit in the library for hours and read. The bike path took you to all these places. The library, the shops, and you had to walk through the park along the bike path. I walked my first dog on that bike path so many times. I also made friends with the dogs that were in the backyards that backed up to the bike path. I still remember them too. One house had 2 big dogs that were so friendly. Another house had a cat named Patches. 

I also remember being able to walk to all 3 of my schools. Elementry, Jr. High, and High School. I never took the bus till I moved to Idaho where my school was almost 5 miles away. I loved walking to school. Then on rainy days my grandpa would be waiting around the block to pick me up so I wouldn't have to walk home in the rain. 

I love remembering about going to the movies with a friend. His grandma would sit in a separate part of the theatre, then we could go and pick where to sit, which was usually right under the screen, so we had to look way up to see anything. 

I love this thread! I love remembering everything, although for me, it mostly comes back to the park. I miss that park so much. There were some great swings there too. And ball fields. On the weekends we could always hear the games on the PA system. Hey batter, batter, batter... swing! Then when the kids started using alluminum bats, you could always tell, since they sound so different than wooden bats.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 21 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820329


> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 21 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820323





> i also remember when there were no seatbelt laws and my parent's cars were like clown cars--I remember stuffing about 12 of my friends in the back cab of my step-dad's small pick-up truck. As kids we could lay on the floor of the car, hang out in the hatch back (remember those?), sit on laps. heck you could lay up on the dashboard if you wanted to, LOL.
> 
> (In contrast--my kids have NEVER ridden in a car without a proper carseat/booster/seatbelt. To the point where when someone doesn't have one on for a second they are terrfied and shout "PUT YOUR SEATBELT ON!!! LOL)[/B]


Yes, I remember when there was no seat belts!!! It was great but not as safe!!!! LOL!

This is a FUN thread......thanks, Lucy
[/B][/QUOTE]

hey, we lived...right? When my daughter was an infant, her car seat was in the front seat facing me....  .....and it was legal.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 21 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820427


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 21 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820329





> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 21 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820323





> i also remember when there were no seatbelt laws and my parent's cars were like clown cars--I remember stuffing about 12 of my friends in the back cab of my step-dad's small pick-up truck. As kids we could lay on the floor of the car, hang out in the hatch back (remember those?), sit on laps. heck you could lay up on the dashboard if you wanted to, LOL.
> 
> (In contrast--my kids have NEVER ridden in a car without a proper carseat/booster/seatbelt. To the point where when someone doesn't have one on for a second they are terrfied and shout "PUT YOUR SEATBELT ON!!! LOL)[/B]


Yes, I remember when there was no seat belts!!! It was great but not as safe!!!! LOL!

This is a FUN thread......thanks, Lucy
[/B][/QUOTE]

hey, we lived...right? When my daughter was an infant, her car seat was in the front seat facing me....  .....and it was legal.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness, I remember putting Heather in the front seat too and no seat belt and did not give it another thought~~Now that we know better. I even have harnesses that attach to straps that attach to the seat belt in CeeCee and Rain's carrier!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I remember looking for the perfect stone marker for hopscotch
I remember making tents with blankets, lawn chairs and clothes pins
I remember collecting lightening bugs in jars to watch them light up
I remember playing redlight greenlight
I remember playing jacks with my mom
I remember playing dodge ball
I remember watching I Love Lucy, Nanny and the Professor, Hazel, Family Affair...
I remember when my mom would let my sister and i stay outside when it was dark and it was a big deal to us
Boy those were the days.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 22 2009, 04:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820435


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 21 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820427





> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 21 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820329





> QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 21 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820323





> i also remember when there were no seatbelt laws and my parent's cars were like clown cars--I remember stuffing about 12 of my friends in the back cab of my step-dad's small pick-up truck. As kids we could lay on the floor of the car, hang out in the hatch back (remember those?), sit on laps. heck you could lay up on the dashboard if you wanted to, LOL.
> 
> (In contrast--my kids have NEVER ridden in a car without a proper carseat/booster/seatbelt. To the point where when someone doesn't have one on for a second they are terrfied and shout "PUT YOUR SEATBELT ON!!! LOL)[/B]


Yes, I remember when there was no seat belts!!! It was great but not as safe!!!! LOL!

This is a FUN thread......thanks, Lucy
[/B][/QUOTE]

hey, we lived...right? When my daughter was an infant, her car seat was in the front seat facing me....  .....and it was legal.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh my goodness, I remember putting Heather in the front seat too and no seat belt and did not give it another thought~~Now that we know better. I even have harnesses that attach to straps that attach to the seat belt in CeeCee and Rain's carrier!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL I actually FELL OUT OF A MOVING CAR! LOL I was about 2 or 3 -ish, sitting in the back seat, no seat belt ... mum took a corner & I was fiddling with the door latch, and I fell out!! LOL Maybe that's whats wrong with me .....


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Aug 21 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820484


> remember playing redlight greenlight
> I remember playing jacks with my mom
> I remember playing dodge ball
> I remember watching Hazel[/B]



I miss Hazel I forgot all about that show. I use to play jacks all the time and red light green light. Don't forget the pet rocks and mood rings.  Also the hairstyle with the curl flipped up on the bangs. :huh:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 21 2009, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820537


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Aug 21 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820484





> remember playing redlight greenlight
> I remember playing jacks with my mom
> I remember playing dodge ball
> I remember watching Hazel[/B]



I miss Hazel I forgot all about that show. I use to play jacks all the time and red light green light. Don't forget the pet rocks and mood rings.  Also the hairstyle with the curl flipped up on the bangs. :huh:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I forgot about Hazel too, and I kept telling my husband that I wanted to have
Hazel and Mr. French do you remember him?

I loved playing jump rope and saying all the songs that went along with it.
I remember when my dad took me to my first dance, Father, Daughter, Dance at school he loved to dance and was a hit at the dance. Everyone wanted to dance with him.
I remember when we moved to North Miami Beach and my school had sock hops.
I remember having all of Elvis Presley's records.
I remember when Elvis died and I cried for weeks, he was one of my favorite singers. :crying 2:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 21 2009, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820565


> I forgot about Hazel too, and I kept telling my husband that I wanted to have
> Hazel and Mr. French do you remember him?
> 
> I loved playing jump rope and saying all the songs that went along with it.
> ...


Yes with Buffy & Jody!!! Did anyone jump double dutch?????


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I remember on snow days we used to build forts out of the snow and bring out buckets of water to freeze the packed snow.

I remember when a slice of pizza was a quarter. 

I remember my hairdryer with the bonnet and long hose.

I remember Dark Shadows, Bat Man, Room 222, The Partridge Family, The Carol Burnett show.

I remember we used to burn Christmas trees at the fire hydrant every year during our Christmas vacation. We scoured all of Bay Ridge looking for trees. After about 5 years of this, the Fire Department told us next year we'll all be arrested for arson. 

I remember Thumbalina, but, I called her Sabina. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I remember:

Riding in the bed of my grandfathers old pick-up truck.
Swimming in the creek in the woods.
Playing jump rope and Chinese jump rope.
Playing hid and seek when it was almost dark outside.
Sitting in the car with the windows down when momma was in the grocery store.
Lunch at school was only .25, extra milk was .03 
The drink box that held the sodas at the store was filled with ice and water...they were ice cold.
Candy cigarettes, red wax candy lips, wax candy whistles. 
An "all American" at Mcdonald's was only .50 (it was a hamburger, fries and a milk shake)
Sodas came in glass bottles that required deposit on the bottle.
Cashing in bottles for money to buy candy.
Not locking the car or the house....actually leaving the keys hanging in the ignition. 
My gynecologist only charged $250. for prenatal care and to deliver my son.
You could buy a candy bar for .05 or .10 there were 2 sizes.
gas was .33 gallon you could fill your tank for $6
No A/C in the school.
Having to dress in an ugly blue gym suit at PE
Home perms :smrofl: :smrofl: they were called a "Toni"
Double Mint twin commercials for chewing gum.
I Dream of Jeanne and The Beverly Hillbillies was prime time TV.....and so was Laugh In. :chili: 
Teenagers dressed for dates....and I don't mean ragged jeans and t-shirts. 

**And children respected their parents, their elders and the property of others.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I remember:

David the Gnome and The Elephant Show! and a little later Saved by the Bell!
Playing "Jail break" after dark in the summer - the benefits of living in a VERY small town
Going on our "3 mile bike ride" and stopping to catch frogs and do cool bike jumps on the dirt hills
Spending all day at the creek and in the woods
Following the rail road tracks & picking up rail road ties (i think that's what they're called)
The magic of Christmas morning 
Tree houses, forts and snow ball fights
Jumping off the roof onto a mattress
Getting a couple bucks from my mom or dad & riding down to Sophie's (our local 'store') and getting as much candy as I could, then riding my bike back up the hill with a little paper bag and trying not to fall off the bike.
I too was a firefly catcher... but I was mean and ripped the lights off to make my very own ring......
Watching Head Banger's Ball with my brother & sister, dancing to "Dirty Diana" by MJ and I still remember that After White Lion's video came Bon Jovi. 

And as Bon Jovi would say, "When friends were friends forever and what you said was what you did."


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Aug 21 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820516


> LOL I actually FELL OUT OF A MOVING CAR! LOL I was about 2 or 3 -ish, sitting in the back seat, no seat belt ... mum took a corner & I was fiddling with the door latch, and I fell out!! LOL Maybe that's whats wrong with me ..... [/B]


That explains a lot! :smtease:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I remember in summer, playing outside all day and only coming in to eat. When the street lights came on, it was time to come in and take your bath and get ready for bed.
I remember, begging to stay up late enoughto watch Dr. Kildare
I remember my first Beatles record (I Want to Hold Your Hand)
I remember our first color TV, when almost the only thing in color was Disney on Sunday night.
I remember going to movies for $0.50 (has anyone noticed there is no cent sign on a computer keyboard?)
I remember the Monkees, Hullabaloo and American Band Stand.
I remember the day Kennedy was killed. It was the only time I saw my teacher cry.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I remember:

my little transister radio :HistericalSmiley: 

hair pieces for girls called a "fall"
Hardee's and McDonalds only had outside seating
dances like the swim, and the pony :chili: 
hot pants
Twiggy
doing math without a calculator
keds tennis shoes
bras were made of non stretchy cotton :bysmilie: 
dress codes in public school
telephones that were not cordless
my grandmother had a party line phone  

*I also remember the day Kennedy was shot.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I remember packing 14 kids into the bathroom of a bus on a high school band trip - we used freshman - they were smaller.

I remember when Batman was almost a comedy on TV in the evening - holy gadzooks Robin!

When Bill Bixby was the Incredible Hulk and way before that when he was on My Favorite Martian.

And of course the talking horse Mr. Ed.

I remember when I moved away from my home town and couldn't follow my favorite baseball team because there was no Internet or satellite TV.

I remember 78 rpms, vinyl albums, 33 rpms, 8 tracks, and cassettes.

I remember my first computer - the Radio Shack TRS 80 "portable" computer - it was about the size of a sewing machine. But it had a handle so it was portable!

I had forgotten about Hazel too!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm remembering more things now! 

I remember I had a Smith Corona word processor. That was my "computer" in high school. It even had a little floppy disk drive. 

I remember getting change from my grandparents and then running after the ice cream truck and yelling at him to stop. We all used to get ice cream sundaes in a little tiny cup with a wooden spoon. 

I remember those stupid popsicles that had two sticks that would separate. They'd always melt before I could eat them and then they would drip all over my legs and my legs would get sticky!

I remember when my grandma would make a cake, she'd always let me lick the mixing bowl and the beaters off (no one worried about uncooked eggs and salmonella back then!)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Aug 21 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820657


> I'm remembering more things now!
> 
> I remember I had a Smith Corona word processor. That was my "computer" in high school. It even had a little floppy disk drive.
> 
> ...


Ahhh but did you have a manual typewriter? They still make those Popsicles ya know.....LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 21 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820618


> I remember in summer, playing outside all day and only coming in to eat. When the street lights came on, it was time to come in and take your bath and get ready for bed.
> I remember, begging to stay up late enoughto watch Dr. Kildare
> I remember my first Beatles record (I Want to Hold Your Hand)
> I remember our first color TV, when almost the only thing in color was Disney on Sunday night.
> ...


 :wub: this thread. Thanks so much for creating it. I remember all those and I remember:
Playing the boardgames Careers, Clue, Parcheesi, Sorry, and lots of cards...Gin Rummy, Solitaire and Casino
Bouncing a spalding ball on a step to make it jump back in an arc. Playing marbles with my brother in our long hallway.
Home movie night at our country house with a big 16mm projector, Jiffy Pop popcorn and one aunt or other peeing in her pants from laughter
Having the first color tv set that came out (still have that RCA in its beautiful mahogany cabinet in my LR with HD tv on top of it) and watching Bonanza, Disney's Wonderful World of Color, Lassie, and later swooning over Dr. Kildare (you either liked Ben Casey or Dr. Kildare, not both), The Danny Thomas Show, Sky King (with the plane and brought to you by Nabisco), Marcus Welby, Shindig, Hullabaloo, Dark Shadows, The Avengers, The Beverly Hillbillies, Petticoat Junction, The Twilight Zone, The Patty Duke Show, Coronet Blue, The FBI, and That Girl.
Being able to sing every word to every popular song and every tv theme song.
Enjoying Pixie Stix, malomars, coca Cola, U-Bet chocolate syrup and egg creams (a NY thing)
Never eating out at a restaurant unless it was a very special occasion.
Loving my dogs so much and watching an uncle go out in a hurricane to take care of our dog and pups in a little house we had.
Fighting with my brother over petty things but then being afraid my mom would come after us threatening us with a wooden spoon that she never used on us. It was all implied.
Praying for snow days and sledding down big hills without all the safety equipment kids have today:0
When cars were the size of small countries and had wings.
Arriving at motor vehicles the day of my birthday when I could get my permit.
My first kiss in Spin the Bottle and my first love.
Going to the 1964 World's Fair in Queens, NY.
Being afraid of THE Bomb and the Russians in the Cold War late 50's and 60's, air raid shelters with supplies of crackers and canned food in most buildings, being taught to hide under our desks if an atomic bomb went off. Yeah, that would help...NOT.
[/list]Where I was when JFK died, Jack Ruby being shot by Oswald live on tv, watching RFK shot live on tv in early morning (can't imagine how I was up), the New York City Blackout in the 1960's.
Making a grand sum of $5000 a year to work at CBS News and even work 2 days a week from midnight to 8am and thinking I was the luckiest college grad in the world to work for the Walter Cronkite News. Also watching the Mary Tyler Moore Show on TV in the newsroom on Saturday nights in 1973 and totally relating to her along with the other women working the weekend shift.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I still have that bonnet hair dryer with the long hose! I also still have my "fall", lol, and a hair piece, lol. 
I remember the first "blow dryer" that had an attached brush. I bought one for my brother who was in college and he thought it was too girlie--until he started using it! 
I remember the Teaberry Shuffle (it was gum!)
I remember Romper Room, Howdy Doody, and Charlie McCarthy (I had a Charlie McCarthy puppet), Rin Tin Tin, Fury, My Friend Flicka, The Real McCoys (I just loved "Grandpappy Amos), Cleo the basset hound, My Three sons, Ozzie and Harriet Show (Ricky Nelson was sooo cute), Donna Reed Show (oh, Paul Petersen!!), How to Marry a Millionaire, Cheyenne (oh, who didn't love Clint Walker!), The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis (that Maynard, but wasn't Tuesday Weld a doll!)
I remember mascara came in a little red case, had a brush that you put under water (or spit on it) and then brushed into the black mascara cake of mascara
I remember Emeraude cologne, Yardley products, and go go boots with those bobbie hats, my first pair of hip huggers, paper dresses, and white lipstick
I remember my grandmother always had Clove gum and wore Estee Lauder
I remember catching lightening bugs, crawdads in the creek, frogs at night to see who could catch the most, and what we called Japanese Beetles but they weren't, they were these big black and white bugs with long antennae on poplar trees in West Texas.
I remember the model Jean Shrimpton who was soooooo pretty and "mod"
I remember wearing hats and gloves especially at Easter
I remember women in the "big cities" wearing all one color and have their white poodles died to match!!! 
I remember Pete and Gladys, Paladin, Margie (the one set in the twenties), Saturday morning cartoons eating cinnamon toast that I made for my brother and me
I remember coming home from the store to find friends or relatives making themselves at home in our house because that's what people did--they went inside and waited for you to get home if you weren't home when they came to visit. 
I remember sleeping in the back window of the car
I remember 78 records of Bozo the Clown that had books to go along with the records with pictures and you could read along with what Bozo was saying on the record (Bozo Goes Under the Sea, Bozo Goes to the Circus, etc) 
I remember tons of family "get togethers" that always included feasts and fun with lots of aunts, uncles, cousins, grandparents, and a few "adopted" family members who didn't have big families of their own. 
I remember apple butter and other foods "going bad" because they didn't use preservatives back then. 
I remember lots of home grown and home cooked food, we almost never "ate out"
Oh, those Toni permanents, it just gave you curly firzz!!! But Mother gave them to me anyway because my hair was sooooo straight. 
I remember before they had tampons and you used a pad and a special garter belt, also there were no panty hose so you wore garters for those, too. And the hose wasn't stretchy and would lose its shape so you had to keep pulling them up and re-clipping the garter.
I remember when an enema or some "coke syrup" or Vicks cured everything
I remember wearing "cup towels" for a sling for sprained wrists, etc.
I remember tether ball, metal skates with keys, my Debbie bicycle with the little metal basket, making homemade stilts and learning to walk on them, making skateboards from metal skates pulled apart, making scooters from metal skates pulled apart, 
I remember Cooties, square dancing in gym class in those horrible gym suits that you stored in your cubby hole
I remember Kress would put your money in a little tube that would be sent upstairs on a cable to the women in accounting. There was no wall, the upstairs was more like a loft so you could watch them take the money and send back the tube with your receipt.
I remember my mother was in the hospital a lot so I would drive to the grocery store a few miles away but I was not even 15 yet! But everyone knew why I was driving so it was no big deal! I would buy the groceries and sign for them and they would just send a bill to the house every month! There was never a record of what you bought, just the amount listed on one of those waitress pads. I'd go to the "filling station" and fill up and didn't even sign for anything, they would just tell my dad what he owed the next time he went to the "filling station". lol The town was small, but not THAT small, but it was small town atmosphere in a worled of a different time.
Hula hoops! Slinkies! Troll dolls! Cute boys in bands practicing in garages every Saturday, Battle of the Bands, lots of dances -- even at churches and always after ball games! Every girl was in the pep squad and wore her uniform on game days! Everyone went to all the sporting events! Going to the lake on Saturdays, fishing on family land in the big ponds, catching bull frogs for my aunt to make frog legs. Picking blackberries from the wild blackberry bushes so she could make a cobbler.
I remember the Sears & Roebuck catalogue sold dogs they would ship to you by train!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 21 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820662


> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Aug 21 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820657





> I'm remembering more things now!
> 
> I remember I had a Smith Corona word processor. That was my "computer" in high school. It even had a little floppy disk drive.
> 
> ...


Ahhh but did you have a manual typewriter? They still make those Popsicles ya know.....LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I DID have a manual typewriter! It was my grandma's and she taught me how to type on it. It didn't have a # 1, you had to use the little l to make a #1. I know they still make those Popsicles, and I STILL hate them!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 21 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820664


> I still have that bonnet hair dryer with the long hose! I also still have my "fall", lol, and a hair piece, lol.
> I remember the first "blow dryer" that had an attached brush. I bought one for my brother who was in college and he thought it was too girlie--until he started using it!
> I remember the Teaberry Shuffle (it was gum!)
> I remember Romper Room, Howdy Doody, and Charlie McCarthy (I had a Charlie McCarthy puppet), Rin Tin Tin, Fury, My Friend Flicka, The Real McCoys (I just loved "Grandpappy Amos), Cleo the basset hound, My Three sons, Ozzie and Harriet Show (Ricky Nelson was sooo cute), Donna Reed Show (oh, Paul Petersen!!), How to Marry a Millionaire, Cheyenne (oh, who didn't love Clint Walker!), The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis (that Maynard, but wasn't Tuesday Weld a doll!)
> ...


And my hair was so curly that as a teen I would take a can or huge roller on the top of my head and wrap some hair around it and then wrap the rest of my hair straight around my head. Then 1/2 hour later, I would wrap it the other way sitting under a bonnet dryer. It took hours!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I remember when my mom use to make my sister and I go to bed at 8:30 at night and we use to play finger people lol
I remember when I was a girl scout and my mom would be so scared to let me go camping!

I remember when everything use to be fun and everyone was so happy.

I remember when I would stay up watching Good Times, Lucy, Bewitched etc

I remember watching movies I had no clue what they were talking about but now I know lol.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I remember Tiger Beat.

I remember the first time I got caught drinking. Not pretty.

I remember my Parents out Christmas shopping one night. I decided to surprise them and put up all the decorations inside and outside the house with masking tape. 

I remember That Girl, Bewitched, watching the 4:30 movie weekdays on channel 7. Listening to 77WABC, cousin Brucie. 

I remember as a little girl, mimicking my Father with certain things because I wanted to be just like him. Aww!

I remember Sister Natalie, my brother's teacher, a nun, came to the house for Keith's Confirmation party. There she is sitting in our living room, drinking scotch. Keith was so nervous, he went up to her and said "hello Keith". 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Aug 21 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820386


> I don't remember any of that (maybe because I wasn't born?).
> 
> I do remember when boy bands were the best things in the world ---- i.e. Backstreet Boys, *NSYNC, etc....
> 
> I also remember when I had more people to play with! Now all everybody wants to do is shop or go to the movies when I want to play kickball or play tag. [/B]


LOL, I remember the FIRST boy band (or were they considered boys?) THE BEATLES!

I remember buying the 45 of Canned Heat, "Let's Work Together" and my dad broke it and told me if I listened to music like that I'd start taking drugs...(I was about 12)

I also remember sitting at the 'kiddie' table for holidays and family dinners. We always had more fun than the adults!

(in that same vein) I remember my cousin, Jeff, making milk come out of his nose at the 'kiddie' table and my mom coming to check on us to see why we were laughing hysterically. :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I remember my first 'dates', the boy from 'around the block', Mike, would come over and we'd sit on my lawn.

I remember my first dog, Cherie, little black Poodle. No leash, we'd tell her to sit, and she did. Then we'd walk to the end of the block and yell "Okay, come, Cherie" and she'd haul a$$ to us!

I remember when construction workers used to hoot and holler at me and my friend, Karen, when we'd walk past them (do those mongrels still do that?)

I remember, in 1st grade, my best friend pulled my chair out from under me and my head started bleeding. Instead of ratting her out, I told the teacher that it happened on recess and I just then noticed it. :smilie_tischkante: Three stitches, that one.

I remember getting a box for something called Home Box Office. No cable, just HBO. 

QUOTE


> I remember Tiger Beat.[/B]


Tiger Beat and Sixteen!!

I remember Glam Rock - Mott the Hoople. Glitter platforms. (Mine were purple)

Having posters from said Tiger Beat and Sixteen taped to my bedroom walls - Bobby Sherman, Jackson 5, David Cassidy

I remember perms - I always wanted corkscrew curls and ended up looking like a clown (always). And I remember how they STUNK.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Aug 21 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820484


> I remember playing redlight greenlight[/B]


haha, what a flashback, i remember it like it was yesterday, which says a lot since i dont remember much, we were in front of our school, playing this in 1st grade, i fell down on redlight and another boy didnt stop and stepped on my arm and broke it


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I was born and raised in Southeastern NC, and I really have loved reading all the things like the food (fried okra, chicken and dumplings- but no fried green tomatoes- my mom made me eat those almost every day for breakfast and to this day, I have to pass on them), catching fireflies, playing jacks and marbles, spending all day out on the beach etc etc. And even though I'm a long long way from home, I still crave southern food. Gosh- sometimes I really get a strong craving for some Calabash seafood and sweet tea. lol!

And I still LOVE The Electric Company! That was/is a great show!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope you had fun reminising and thinking about things that we have all had and done, and seeing how many of us have the same memories. Thank you all so much for sharing. I know that I had forgotten a lot of what you mentioned and it brought back so many fun times and memories for me as well.

I think that we all have a lot in common like lightening bugs, games, dances and childhood memories. But the best thing in our lives now is our Maltese. We all love them, pamper them and just have that bond of friends and pets coming together to help each other in our own special way. So thank you all for making some new memories.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iim6s8Ea_bE

Yes! They were the first "Boy Band" and I had such a crush on Paul!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I remember playing tennis in the middle of the street, and if someone shouted "CAR" it was taken seriously and we moved quick smart off the street!! If the ball happened to go over someones fence ... whoever hit it, had to go fetch it!!

I remember riding my BMX all over the neighbourhood (without a helmet, which is now law!!) the only rule was I be home for dinner.

I remember not being allowed to watch 'Blue Lagoon'

I remember as a teen playing Pictionary with a group of 'couples' ..... I'll never forget this .... one of the guys got so frustrated with his girlfriend, he slapped her!!! It wasnt a massive slap, and to be honest, I doubt it even hurt, but a slap non the less .... needless to say, the game didn't continue after that.

I remember being told we were moving to Australia! Then quickly being told Jody & Cindy, our dog & cat, would not be coming with us ... then promptly declaring I would NOT be moving without them!!

more will come to me ......


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

"And my hair was so curly that as a teen I would take a can or huge roller on the top of my head and wrap some hair around it and then wrap the rest of my hair straight around my head. Then 1/2 hour later, I would wrap it the other way sitting under a bonnet dryer. It took hours!" 

One of my dear friends had thick curly red hair, her name was Inger, and she would use juice cans for rollers, too!! I always wished I had hair like hers instead of fine straight hair. She had a collie named Tippy that would catch wasps and eat them, lol. 

How many of you remember "spoolies"? They were tiny rubber rollers that when popped out were shaped like a martini glass with holes in the part that would hold the drink, lol. You would put a little bit of hair on the "stem" and roll it, then pop the top part down over the stem making a mountain shap. They came in pink and in brown, lol. 

Playing in my mother's button box (huge hat box) and her darning egg (a wooden egg shaped piece that you would put into socks to darn the holes in socks). Her egg had Indian synbiks burned into the wood.

My dad was always acting like a big ol' bear, gruff, but he had such a tender heart for animals. He was always bringing home birds with hurt wings, orphaned skunks, ducks, etc. for us to raise. We didn't live in the country either but had all types of animals over the years. 

Alleys and telephone poles with black tar all over them. Playing with my big brother and his friends and how sweet they were to me even though I was 5 years younger and tagging along all the time. It would be years before there were girls in my neighborhood. I climbed trees, played army and baseball and was a real tomboy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 21 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820696


> I was born and raised in Southeastern NC, and I really have loved reading all the things like the food (fried okra, chicken and dumplings- but no fried green tomatoes- my mom made me eat those almost every day for breakfast and to this day, I have to pass on them), catching fireflies, playing jacks and marbles, spending all day out on the beach etc etc. And even though I'm a long long way from home, I still crave southern food. Gosh- sometimes I really get a strong craving for some Calabash seafood and sweet tea. lol!
> 
> And I still LOVE The Electric Company! That was/is a great show!![/B]


Oh, I would love to send you some southern comfort food.........it really is a "small world" after all!!!! Nobody could ever go to the beaches in NC without going to Calabash!!! Such a wonderful place~~~~~

You mentioned in another post that Rain's eyelashes were so long, I have cut them and they are still that long~~~LOL!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 22 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820749


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Aug 21 2009, 11:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820696





> I was born and raised in Southeastern NC, and I really have loved reading all the things like the food (fried okra, chicken and dumplings- but no fried green tomatoes- my mom made me eat those almost every day for breakfast and to this day, I have to pass on them), catching fireflies, playing jacks and marbles, spending all day out on the beach etc etc. And even though I'm a long long way from home, I still crave southern food. Gosh- sometimes I really get a strong craving for some Calabash seafood and sweet tea. lol!
> 
> And I still LOVE The Electric Company! That was/is a great show!![/B]


Oh, I would love to send you some southern comfort food.........it really is a "small world" after all!!!! Nobody could ever go to the beaches in NC without going to Calabash!!! Such a wonderful place~~~~~

You mentioned in another post that Rain's eyelashes were so long, I have cut them and they are still that long~~~LOL!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

If I thought China customs would allow some fried shrimp, hushpuppies and sweet tea- I'd be tempted to take you up on that!!! I'm from Wilmington NC (wrightsville beach actually) although it's been a long time since I lived there. But I really do still crave southern food. Everytime I go back, I have to have a bbq sandwich and some calabash (oh and fried okra and banana pudding). I'm daydreaming here.

Funny thing is, there is a BBQ place here in Shanghai run by a Texan, once I ordered a BBQ sandwich and asked for a side of cole slaw which I promptly put on my sandwich and he said "you're from NC, aren't you?". LOL!! He said only N.Carolinians put their slaw on their BBQ. But I just couldn't eat one without the slaw. 

WOW! Does Rain keep so still for cutting her eyelashes? She's such a pretty girl. So sweet and feminine. Were they always that long even as a puppy?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I remember:

sponge rollers
ironing my hair with the clothes iron
brown and tan oxfords
black and white oxfords (saddle shoes)
white go-go boots
angled bobs (the current angle bob isn't new) :HistericalSmiley: 
only wearing pants to school on the coldest days (announced by the radio station)
stereos were a hugh wooden piece of furniture
my grandma's fried chicken
bikes with banana seats
morning devotion at school included reading from the bible
blue eye shadow
white lipstick
the war in Viet Nam was daily news


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 22 2009, 09:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820778


> I remember:
> 
> sponge rollers check
> ironing my hair with the clothes iron check
> ...



Oh and BTW in my neighborhood the big roller on top and the wrapping of the hair and re wrapping of the hair was called the "dubby dubby"


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I also remember:
Uniforms having to wear them to Catholic school with black and white saddle shoes grades k-8,then moving to Florida and going to my first public school trying to figure out what to wear took many hours to decide.
Wearing penny loafers
Crinolins in many colors and very full under full skirts with sweaters that buttoned down the front and scarf around the neck.
Pony tails and buns with scarfs or flowers around it.
Getting hit over the knuckles with a ruler when I went to Catholic school for writing with my left hand.
Going to my very first dance.
My dad letting me have friends over every weekend for dancing and having just plain good fun.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 22 2009, 10:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820790


> Getting hit over the knuckles with a ruler when I went to Catholic school.[/B]


YES :innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent::innocent:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I remember:

the radio was hi-fi (not stereo)
we were cool (not kewl)
8 track tapes
tasselled loafers
Tv's with knobs instead of remotes
the flip hairstyle
mood rings
nehru collars


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

PARTY LINES -- when you shared the phone line with other neighbors and quietly picked up the phone to see if they were off and you could make a call.
Phone exchanges like Lehigh 5 (LE5 became 535), Yukon 8 (YU8 became 988) before it all went to digits. 
Postal zones with two digits instead of zip codes
On the Beatles front, I was in love with Paul when I was 13. Saw him at Citifield a few weeks ago and am still in love with him. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love this thread! I've done so many of the same things as everyone else here!!! ...and I used to play redlight/greenlight too!!!!!! 

We used to husk horse corn for weeks before Halloween and run around on mischief night throwing corn at windows in the neighborhood (man were we bad!  ).

As a freshman in high school, we were still wearing stockings and garder belts!!! and our gym suits were a hideous one piece thing :yucky: . By the time I was a senior, I was wearing hot pants and gogo boots.

Hop scotch, double dutch and how about chinese jump rope??? Roller skateing - don't forget the key to adjust the size to your shoe though. Hula hoop was fun. We were always outside playing. Hide and seek, red rover red rover is it safe to come over, tag and lots of other games. 

I remember pulling apart a baby carriage and making a silly homemade go cart - not bad for a couple of girls, LOL. we pained it pink with siver polka dots.

oh and my mom always had WIBG on the little brown rounded radio in the kitchen......I remember listening to "she wore an itsy bitsy teenie weenie yellow polka dot bikini" and lots of fun songs.

And my mother dressed me in some of the ugliest Easter outfits - and the hats... :w00t: ...looked like lamp shades! :blush: 


I had a nice collections of 45 records that I played on my family's sterio/record player - which was built into a huge piece of furniture type cabinet. 

My dad taught me how to fish and catch frogs and we took long walks through the woods. He took me and the kids in the neighborhood sledding when it snowed. He was always ready and available to do anything we ever asked......and he still is. 

Life is good, isn't it :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh what great memories on here!

I remember the entire neighborhood turning out to root on whatever child was learning to ride their two wheel
bike. 
I remember the tassles were a must on the handle bars and riding until dark was taken for granted. I remember
playing tag until we couldn't run another step. Jump rope was fun until the boys decided to run through the rope. LOL!

Making paper doll clothes with my friends. Watching Mickey Mouse club and drinking Welch's grape juice.

Spreading a blanket under the tree in one of our front yards and playing dolls on a warm sunny day. Cool Aid and
chips for snacks...or we'd pack a lunch so we didn't have to go home. 

Drinking from tin cups and my grandmother washing the used tin foil to save it for another day.

I remember neighborhood football and baseball games where the girls got to play as well. 
Everyone in the neighborhood and around the block knew one another.

Saturday morning at the movies with my friends while mom went to the grocery.
Chocolate cokes after school at the local drug store which also had a soda fountain.

On the fashion front, pop beads, teased hair, pale lipstick, bell bottoms, leather chokers with the peace sign on it, long hair and
wax paper wraps while ironing our locks straight (yes, with the clothes iron), hair rollers as big as a coke can,
sometimes smaller and SLEEPING ON THEM! Dippity Doo, the slime you used to set the curls when you rolled your hair.

Oh, and lunch chips..not to eat...to show you paid for your lunch! LOL My red plaid lunch box...it had a leather
strap and the material was wool with vinyl inside. Why that is important, I do not know. LOL

Cartridge fountain pens were big in high school...at least the girls liked them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You know something, I understand now how so many of us became friends through SM, it is because we grew up in the same era and had a wonderful time growing up~~~I cannot tell you how much fun it has been to read all these post!!! Not only that but because of the love of the BEST breed of dog in the whole wide world!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 22 2009, 02:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820874


> You know something, I understand now how so many of us became friends through SM, it is because we grew up in the same era and had a wonderful time growing up~~~I cannot tell you how much fun it has been to read all these post!!! Not only that but because of the love of the BEST breed of dog in the whole wide world!![/B]


I totally and completely agree with you.
This has been so much fun to read all the replies. :ThankYou: one and all for sharing. Keep it up it is raining today and not much to do, or someone come up with another post with somthing else for us to think about.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I remember:
Having a canvas type notebook and all my friends names were written on it.
Flings (cheeto like snacks)
window pane hose and fish net hose...they were like stockings not panty hose you had to wear a garter belt
hand clapping games
playing freeze tag
playing cops and robbers
making a bow and arrows from sticks
what was the little paper folding game where you wrote nos. and someone had to pick numbers and there were notes under the nos?
cooties (like germs)...boys had cooties 
Mr. Potato Head
Cootie bug game
Operation game
Light Brite
Child Craft Encylopedia Books
roasting marshmallows on an open fire
leather purses with fringes
The rock band...The Monkees....I loved Davy Jones
The Partridge Family
8 balls (a black ball that was like a fortune thingy)


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I remember all the girls had nicknames, like Imp and Toodles (that was mine), and we would pass notes during class. The boys always read them and then added to them, too. 

Remember when Heaven Scent came out? I bet the classrooms wreaked because all the girls wore it! 

We couldn't wear slacks to school (we did wear them in grade school UNDER our dresses/skirts and petticoats on realy cold days, but finally, they relented and if it was below freezing at 7:00 in the morning. But it had to be a pant suit where the top matched the slacks and the top had to go down over the hips. It couldn't be a sweater and slacks, had to be a suit. My mother made me some out of double knit, lol. 

My dad wore garters for his dress socks. 

We said the Pledge of Allegiance every day and the Lord's Prayer. If we were outside when the flag was being raised or lowered, we had to stop and salute the flag no matter where we were on the playground or around the school. In grade school, we had someone who played the bugle every day while the flag was raised and lowered.

Kids would stay after school just to help the teacher clean the chalkboards and erasers. We thought that was fun!

Patrol boys and girls. The boys patroled at recess and before and after school they were at the intersections around the school. They had stop signs on poles and would stand in the street with them to let the kids cross the street. Patrol girls were inside the school making sure everything was okay, lol. 

We had a blue flag on days you had to go outside at recess, a black flag for days you stayed inside and a red flag for days when you had your choice. 

We had tornado drills and we had bomb/fire drills and we had automic bomb drills. Polio vaccine in sugar cubes was handed out at school. We had vision tests at school, too. 

A man went around to houses with a pony and would take your picture on the pony! 

My dad called us home by cupping his hands and blowing through them. It wasn't a whistle sound, but a horn like sound. We always knew it was Daddy callng and we headed home. You could hear that noise a couple of blocks away.

Dogs followed kids to school and waited by the school doors for recess to play with "their kid" during recess. Then would be there when school was out to walk home with their kids. Your dog followed you wherever you went and no one minded if your dog was in their yard or on their porch all day while you played.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 22 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820896


> We said the Pledge of Allegiance every day and the Lord's Prayer. If we were outside when the flag was being raised or lowered, we had to stop and salute the flag no matter where we were on the playground or around the school.
> Kids would stay after school just to help the teacher clean the chalkboards and erasers. We thought that was fun!
> 
> Patrol boys and girls. The boys patroled at recess and before and after school they were at the intersections around the school. They had stop signs on poles and would stand in the street with them to let the kids cross the street. Patrol girls were inside the school making sure everything was okay, lol.
> ...


We also had the little TB tests that they did at school. It was a little round needle thingy that they pricked the under side of your forearm.

The bomb drills were horrible....we had to get under our desks. (I don't think that would have helped in case of a real air raid.)

Riding the school bus, morning and afternoon.
Being a latch key kid.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I still have my Magic 8 Ball and the box! lol It's in the attic in a barrel somewhere, lol.

Yes, the little paper game where they picked a number and then a color after spelling their name or something while moving your fingers under the paper thing back and forth (hard to describe that, isn't it, lol)


Making chewing gum wrapper chains and chains from dandelion weeds. Looking for four leaf clovers! Pulling the little loops off the back of boys' shirts (what did we call those loops?) Slug bug and Bucky Beaver, hahahaha

Paul Revere and the Raiders had a show on tv, too. Someone mentioned Hullabaloo. And what was that game show on Saturday mornings where the contestants were the game pieces and the dice was in a huge hourglass shaped thing that they would turn upside down. Stubby Kaye was the host....Shenanigans, I think. lol 

Soupy Sales!!!


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 22 2009, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820901


> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 22 2009, 03:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820896





> We said the Pledge of Allegiance every day and the Lord's Prayer. If we were outside when the flag was being raised or lowered, we had to stop and salute the flag no matter where we were on the playground or around the school.
> Kids would stay after school just to help the teacher clean the chalkboards and erasers. We thought that was fun!
> 
> Patrol boys and girls. The boys patroled at recess and before and after school they were at the intersections around the school. They had stop signs on poles and would stand in the street with them to let the kids cross the street. Patrol girls were inside the school making sure everything was okay, lol.
> ...


We also had the little TB tests that they did at school. It was a little round needle thingy that they pricked the under side of your forearm.

The bomb drills were horrible....we had to get under our desks. (I don't think that would have helped in case of a real air raid.)

Riding the school bus, morning and afternoon.
Being a latch key kid.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, those TB tests!! They had lots of little needles in them and would just prick the skin, or is that the one where they made the little bubble under the skin. Can you imagine the schools giving shots now? lol

Our school had a basement so we had to all line up and go into the basement (which was also the cafeteria) and get under tables. Of course, there weren't enough tables so others had to sit up against the wall. It would have been fine for a tornado, but wouldn't do much for the bomb. But then neither would "Duck....and cover. Duck.....and cover" Remember that ad on tv? lol


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

I remember we had some boys who lived a few doors down. They were ornery, but not "bad" kids. We came home from somewhere and found a big black spot on our back patio. Those two brothers had tried to start a fire to burn down the house! They liked us, they just thought it would be cool to have a fire with the fire truck coming, lol. They had to come and scrub the patio, that was their punishment (I'm sure their dad probably probably their butts, too. Parents did that back then.) These same boys climbed up their tree while in their Sunday suits to retrieve my kitten that had climbed up their tree! They were good kids, just ornery....a real handful for sure! 

Toilet papering houses of the boy you liked!!! You used colored toilet paper if you liked him!!! They had solid colors then, light blue, light green, light yellow, pink, etc. Remember? And patterns on the paper, too!! Slumber parties always had to include toilet papering---and moms bought the paper and drove us!! It was "cool" if your house got papered!! Usually, the parents of the boys would be peeking out the windows watching, but we never knew that!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 22 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820903


> Making chewing gum wrapper chains and chains from dandelion weeds. Looking for four leaf clovers! Pulling the little loops off the back of boys' shirts (what did we call those loops?) Slug bug and Bucky Beaver, hahahaha[/B]


We called the loops "Fruit Loops"! OMG the things I'm remembering today! 

This has been fun!

I'll add playing 4 square and tether ball. Country roads that were called "blacktops" Like the Morton Blacktop and the Metamora Blacktop! Bobby Sherman posters!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, I enjoyed this thread so! We all know I am younger than most of you ladies here, but all the games you mentioned and activities you did, I did them all too when I was young. 

I grew up in the 90s(that *best* time era, I would think) So I lovedd the nanny, full house, fresh prince, cosby show, ect. I still, til this day, prefer the bigger volumized hair styles and the fashions of the 90s. My favorite music is from that era too. When rap/hip-hop was not so bad. I just hate that I was so young then, and I barely remeber the good ol' 90s, I remeber the early 2000s better. When nickelodean, cartoon network and the disney channel* were *the best channels. I used to wake up every saturday morning, before everyone else was awake, and watch cartoons in my pjs. Saturday morning cartoons were the best cartoons.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, I hate to sound like a young whipper snapper, but all this is really educational!  Like a history lesson! :HistericalSmiley: Lets see, back to my generation...hmmm, 

I remember playing kickball in elementary school, and attempting to run a 15 minute mile in high school, it usually took me about 20...lol 

I remember playing a game called "Heads Up, Seven Up" during recess when it rained. The teacher would call up 7 kids, and the rest of us would put our heads down on our desks with our thumbs up. The 7 kids that were picked would go around the room and touch some of the kids thumbs. Then everyone looked up and we had to guess which of the 7 kids touched our thumb. Weird... but it was fun! 

I remember playing hangman.

I remember that after school on Fridays the school would always sell these fruity ice pops called "Big Sticks" for $.50. For some fundraiser or another. 

I do remember those paper thingys, they were like origami for kids! I could NEVER figure how to make one. Everytime I tried it would fall apart or get torn, or one of the corners wouldn't go up, or something.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Aug 22 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820996


> Wow, I hate to sound like a young whipper snapper, but all this is really educational!  Like a history lesson! :HistericalSmiley: Lets see, back to my generation...hmmm,
> 
> I remember playing kickball in elementary school, and attempting to run a 15 minute mile in high school, it usually took me about 20...lol
> 
> ...



I remember all of these! Totally forgot about Heads Up, Seven Up! 

The paper thingys, are you talking about the ones where you'd write your "fortune" on it. They were so complicated to make. And you pick a color, spell it out and move your fingers?! man that was fun!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Aug 22 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820999


> QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Aug 22 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820996





> Wow, I hate to sound like a young whipper snapper, but all this is really educational!  Like a history lesson! :HistericalSmiley: Lets see, back to my generation...hmmm,
> 
> I remember playing kickball in elementary school, and attempting to run a 15 minute mile in high school, it usually took me about 20...lol
> 
> ...



I remember all of these! Totally forgot about Heads Up, Seven Up! 

The paper thingys, are you talking about the ones where you'd write your "fortune" on it. They were so complicated to make. And you pick a color, spell it out and move your fingers?! man that was fun!


[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah, the paper thingys with the fortunes. I loved playing, but someone else always had to make one, since I could never figure it out. Mine would end up flat or bent, or lopsided. 

One more thing I just remembered was having a sleep over at a friends house where a whole bunch of us stayed up late watching movies and then we camped out in the backyard and ate cold hotdogs for dinner. Right out of the package!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 22 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820993


> Wow, I enjoyed this thread so! We all know I am younger than most of you ladies here, but all the games you mentioned and activities you did, I did them all too when I was young.
> 
> I grew up in the 90s(that *best* time era, I would think) Saturday morning cartoons were the best cartoons. [/B]


I could be your mom. :w00t: Saturday's cartoons let see now these were really good cartoons:

Speed Racer
Felix the cat
Underdog
Mr. Magoo
Yogi Bear
Rocky & Bull Winkle
Scooby Doo
The Wacky Races
Bugs Bunny 
Road Runner
Heckle & Jeckle
Woody Wood Pecker
Sabrina the teenage witch
Archie
Josie & the **** Cats
HR Pufnstuf


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Tweetie Pie
Tasmanian Devil
Mr. Rogers
The Jettsons
The Jeffersons
The Golden Girls
Roy Rogers and Dale Evans

Almost forgot entertwining your fingers and saying
Here's the church, here's the steeple, open the door and here are the people.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

You all can relate to me if you have kids! LOL 

Before the MySpace and facebook frenzy.
Before the Internet & text messaging.
Before Sidekicks & iPods.
Before PlayStation2 or X-BOX.
Before the 5 hours of homework you put off every night.


Tag.
Get Over Here! meant something to you.
Hide-n-Go Seek at dusk.
Red Light, Green Light.
Heads Up 7 Up.
Playing Kickball & Dodgeball until your porch light came on.
Hopskotch.
Slip-n-Slides.
Tree Houses.
Hula Hoops.
The annoying Nano Pets & Furbies.
Running through the sprinklers.
Crying when Mufasa died in the Lion King.
Happy Meals where you chose a Barbie or a Hot Wheels car.
Kool-Aid was the drink of choice.
Class field trips.
johnson johnson baby shampoo

Or what about:

The original Power Rangers
Are You Afraid of the Dark?
The original cast members of all that.
Kenan & Kel.
hey arnold
doug.
magic school bus.
the power puff girls
scooby doo, where are you?
dexter's labratory.
Tom and jerry.
wishbone.
bill-nye the science guy.
Lizzie mcguire
Even stevens
The Jetsons and The Flintstones and many other Hanna-Barbera TV cartoons 
Alvin and the Chipmunks
Good ol' looney toons
Rugrats(the best show ever lol)
Where everyone wanted to be in love after watching The Wonder Years.
or nick jr. with Face
blues clues
barney and friends
little bear
the adventures of winnie the pooh


Also...

When Christmas was the most exciting time of year.
When it was o.k. to cry.
When you didn't want to grow up so fast.
When you thought boys where gross.
When you didn't care what you looked like and you didn't care what people judged you. 
When $5 seemed like a million, & another dollar a miracle.
When you begged to go to McDonalds for dinner everyday.
When Toys R Us overuled the mall.
When everybody played and watched and loved pokemon.
When light up sneakers were cool
When you rented VHS tapes, not DVDs.
When gas was $0.95 a gallon & Caller ID was a new thing.
When we recorded stuff on VCRs & paid $3.50 for a movie.
When we called the radio station to request songs to hear off our walkmans.
When the Chicago Bulls were the best team ever.

Decisions were made by going 'eeny-meeny-miney-moe'.
Mistakes were corrected by simply exclaiming 'do over!'
'Race issue' meant arguing about who ran the fastest.
Money issues were handled by whoever was banker in 'Monopoly'.
No worries about what tomorrow held for us, no worries about the future. 
No sense of time what so ever! And no responsibilities! 
When we used to take the time to stop and smell the flowers on the sidewalk.
When little things would make you smile.
When the value of a dollar meant nothing to you. 

Oh, to be a young child again! I would do *anything* to go back to then... 

Most teenagers want to grow up sooo fast, I want to go back to be a kid again! LOL Why grow up?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 22 2009, 10:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821004


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 22 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820993





> Wow, I enjoyed this thread so! We all know I am younger than most of you ladies here, but all the games you mentioned and activities you did, I did them all too when I was young.
> 
> I grew up in the 90s(that *best* time era, I would think) Saturday morning cartoons were the best cartoons. [/B]


I could be your mom. :w00t: Saturday's cartoons let see now these were really good cartoons:

Speed Racer
Felix the cat
Underdog
Mr. Magoo
Yogi Bear
Rocky & Bull Winkle
Scooby Doo
The Wacky Races
Bugs Bunny 
Road Runner
Heckle & Jeckle
Woody Wood Pecker
Sabrina the teenage witch
Archie
Josie & the **** Cats
HR Pufnstuf
[/B][/QUOTE]

Popeye
Foghorn Leghorn
Casper
Tweetie and Sylvester
Grape Ape
Flintstones
Tom & Jerry
Donald Duck
Micky Mouse
Scooby Doo
Huckleberry Hound
Quickdraw McGraw
Johnny Quest 
The Jetsons
Ricochet Rabbit
Alvin and the Chipmunks 
Scooby Doo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Remember the koolade straws :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I remember going to the gas station to get gas and they came out and cleaned your windows, pumped your gas, checked your oil, checked your tire pressure and only charged $ .19 per gallon for gas. and never accepted a tip. You never had to get out of your car.

Milk and cream was delivered to your house and left in a insulated aluminum box beside your front or back doors.

Hamburger was only .19 per lb.
Eggs were .10 a doz
Spam was .19 a can
Steaks were only .29 lb
Chicken was .15 lb. on sale for .10 lb.

Going to the movies for .25 and popcorn and coke was .10 each
Cokes in big box ice coolers with ice and water and you had to open coke on opener on front of cooler.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 22 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821012


> Remember the koolade straws :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


And Fizzies!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

7 minutes in Heaven

Earthborn baby shampoo

blue mascara

pea coats, parkas, purple velvet coat, The Army Navy store, big furry hat with pom poms, muffs {loved them!}

Jungle Gardinia

Mystery Date

The NY Mets winning the World Series in 1969


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 22 2009, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821012


> Remember the koolade straws :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LMAO ~ Yep, I remember. I still have one ~ :smrofl: 

[attachment=56104:koolaid_straw.jpg]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Aug 22 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821030


> 7 minutes in Heaven
> 
> *Earthborn baby shampoo*
> 
> ...


That reminded me of Yucca Dew! Remember that one?

And Kerry - they still make blue mascara, and I even know someone who wears it, you met her at BOTH cookouts, lol.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Gosh, now that Kool-aid was mentioned, I remember thinking the singing "jug" of kool-aid was so cool.

Check it out. How lame ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBeUGqeYsQg


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 22 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820903


> I still have my Magic 8 Ball and the box! lol It's in the attic in a barrel somewhere, lol.
> 
> Yes, the little paper game where they picked a number and then a color after spelling their name or something while moving your fingers under the paper thing back and forth (hard to describe that, isn't it, lol)
> 
> ...


So many memories.I used to watch that show that Paul Revere and the Raiders was on every afternoon. Can't remember the name of it. I also remember The Match Game. 
And Soupy Sales lived in my building!! I used to love his show. I got to interview him in later life when I worked as a producer for PM Magazine. What a hoot, still funny years later. Remember Gary Lewis and the Playboys "This Diamond Ring?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 22 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821025


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 22 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821012





> Remember the koolade straws :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


And Fizzies! [/B][/QUOTE]

OMG! Mr grandmother used to always give us fizzies and I didn't like them. 

Remember:
The Match Game
Let's Make a Deal
The Dating Game

Times were so innocent.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 22 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821059


> QUOTE (lottapaws @ Aug 22 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820903





> I still have my Magic 8 Ball and the box! lol It's in the attic in a barrel somewhere, lol.
> 
> Yes, the little paper game where they picked a number and then a color after spelling their name or something while moving your fingers under the paper thing back and forth (hard to describe that, isn't it, lol)
> 
> ...


So many memories.I used to watch that show that Paul Revere and the Raiders was on every afternoon. Can't remember the name of it. I also remember The Match Game. 
And Soupy Sales lived in my building!! I used to love his show. I got to interview him in later life when I worked as a producer for PM Magazine. What a hoot, still funny years later. Remember Gary Lewis and the Playboys "This Diamond Ring?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Loved Gary Lewis and the Playboys and Soupy Sales was soooooo Funny~~~~~


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 23 2009, 01:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821044


> Gosh, now that Kool-aid was mentioned, I remember thinking the singing "jug" of kool-aid was so cool.
> 
> Check it out. How lame ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBeUGqeYsQg[/B]




I saw a glass pitcher at wal-mart yesterday...it looked just like the Koolade jug, for a second I wanted it!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, I'm going to date myself some more here...

Anyone remember when - 

Felix the Cat was silent? (hated that cartoon!)
Sky King?
Lone Ranger
Hop-a-long Cassidy?
Howdy Doody?
Capt'n Kangaroo?
Mr. Greenjeans?
Romper Room?
Red Skelton Show?
Ed Sullivan introduced the Beatles in this country for the first time?
Your parents watched Lawrence Welk and you thought it was truly lame? (It was!)
the bike to have was an English 3 speed?
you got your first pair of shoes with the squash heel?
Ice skating on the neighbors pond and a fire pond side to keep warm.
Sledding down some hill in -10* weather and not thinking just how COLD it was?
UFO sightings and the Gov't telling everyone it was just a weather balloon?
True Story and True Romance magazines?
The Bay of Pigs?
Iron Curtain was in place?
The Andrea Doria sunk?
Mom's were stay at home Mom's?
Kids could play all over the place and not be threatened with kidnapping, or worse.
Divorce was whispered about?
Divorcees were were shunned, and the other kids were not allowed to play with hers?

Those were the days...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So many funny memories, here's some stuff you won't see anymore...for good reason:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYvOgnabABU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3gJLl02Exc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qkQg4ISE5g

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRtEuCDuQao


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Aug 23 2009, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821187


> So many funny memories, here's some stuff you won't see anymore...for good reason:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYvOgnabABU
> 
> ...


Pam ~ :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Those are flippin' funny!! Especially the Flinstones one ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

And the Goodyear, "When a Man's Not Around". LMAO, at today's "MEN", they don't know how to change a flat, yet I do. B) 
I also have roadside service. Who needs a "man", if you can pay $55 dollars a year for help, and not worry about the "bitter" coffee. ~ LMAO

As for the Folgers' commercial, well, that goes without saying. How funny. Thanks for the laugh. 
If I had a husband, he would definately pour it himself. Yep, either that, or wear it. :smrofl: 

Once again, Pam, thanks. Too funny. I love it.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Ah the good old days! When cartoon characters hawked cigarettes, men were men and women did laundry and made coffee.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 22 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821044


> Gosh, now that Kool-aid was mentioned, I remember thinking the singing "jug" of kool-aid was so cool.
> 
> Check it out. How lame ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBeUGqeYsQg[/B]



What was the original lyrics? I think..... Koolade, Koolade tastes great! Wish I had some, can't wait! :smrofl: 


Who remembers: Lassie (and Timmy) and on Sunday nights: Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

What about:

Laverne and Shirley
Happy Days
I Dream of Jeanie
Bonanza
Gunsmoke
The Martians
The Golden Girls


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!!!! What a wonderful walk down Memory Lane. I remember:

Coming home from school [catholic grammer school] EVERY DAY for lunch. Only the bussed kids could eat at school. We took turns selling snacks, rod pretzels, hershey bars potato chips and milk in the classroom before lunch.

I grew up in Queens NY and would ride my bike on Saturdays from Whitestone to Jamaica to a junky Dept. store called Mays with my friends and our mothers never knew. I was in 6th grade.All you NY girls know how far that is!

Going to our family summer cottage in Port Jefferson that had no electricity, a well outside and an outhouse to potty. I hated the outhouse. It was a 2 seater and I was always afraid what would come up out of the hole! It took 2 hours to get there on Route 25A no Long IS. Expressway. There was a hamberger place called Hubbies where we stopped and could get 1 hamberger, no drink and 4 kids split 1 pack of fries.

My parents insisting i take the bus home at night rather than get in a car with boys and walk 12 blocks home.Also could not wear pants to a party, only skirts--had to sneak them to school.

Buying boxes of Modess Because.... and Tampax found nothing but cotton and heaved them into the neighbors backyard

LOVED LOVED LOVED the WORLDS FAIR

Loved going to Mimee's house(my French grandmother) for a sleepover. She was a fabulous cook and would make me the best french macaroni for breakfast. She would take me to B Altmans where she worked and she would buy me Dentyne and a pack of Charms for the subway ride home. Sometimes we would go to Coney IS and slide down the huge wooden slide. At night she would give me a bath with her French bath salts, rub me down with witch hazel and powder and let me pick a squirt of perfume. Then I got to play in her jewelry box at her French antique dressing table. Then she would show me how to knit beautiful sweaters which she made for Sax 5th Ave.

Going to the Roosevelt movie theater which was an old Burlesque house, putting makeup on in the bathroom, buying lipstick out of a machine there and throwing popcorn at the boys from the balcony. Taking the makeup off in the bathroom before going home.

Never putting up our Christmas tree until Christmas Eve ( nobody did) and the smell was so wonderful because the trees were fresh. Spraying white paint stencils on the windows with snowflakes.

Did anyone have a blue rabbits foot for your bike? We called hopscoth Pottsey and used a bobbypin to throw.
My mother would make us all come in at 7;30, IN BED AT 8, SWEATING TO DEATH, WHILE THE OTHER KIDS IN THE NEIGHORHOOD WERE STILL OUT PLAYING.

We did all of the other things you all spoke of which brought such a sense of community and love and great times.


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember when I the SYFY channel was still the Sci-Fi channel and when there was good shows on it. Like star trek TOS. I remember communion parties and play dates. I remember the classic Disney movies when they weren't High school musical and hannah montana bull****. I remember when there was no drama at work...but that's a completely different issue.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anyone remember Bay Rum it was used in the barber shops on the mens hair after men got their haircuts and made them smell so good. 
They also used it on babies heads after a bath to make them smell good as well.
You could buy it at Grants and Woolworths.

I also remember my grandmother having us gather wood to put in the stove to cook on. She also always had a pot of water and stew cooking on a cast iron wood stove for heating the house.

She had a outhouse for years in the backyard and it was so scary to go into because of spiders and who knows what. She would always say to be careful and not fall in and of course that's all you thought of and just about ran out of there when done.
I remember we all went to her house and had a big sunday meal to celebrate her having running water in the house and a new bathroom installed.
My granddaddy would always come upstairs and tell us ghost stories before we went to bed. Of course after he left no one could sleep wondering about the stories and if they were true.
Now I know why my kids loved going there as well. My grandmother taught my oldest son how to cook homemade biscuits, chicken and dumplings from scratch, and so much. His wife loves it when he cooks now. Its funny my sons love to cook because of her and my daughter lets her husband do the cooking.

This has been a lot of fun thinking about so much we have all done over the years and how things have changed. I guess its true we have given each other and some of the younger members a history lesson and hope everyone else enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I remember when.......

my brother and I would disappear into the back neighborhood for the entire day until mom rang the dinner bell and no one was every worried.

having your own phone line as a teenager was the coolest thing ever (cell phones weren't even heard of yet!)

halloween costumes consisted of a plastic mask held on by an elastic and a plastic bag with arm holes and a head hole cut out that was printed to look like the outfit your character wore.

the sears wishbook was how you decided what to ask santa for and you dogeared the pages for mom and dad

families only had one car

you could ride in the back of the pickup truck to the beach and it was ok

kids birthday parties were always at your home and the entire class was invited

families ate dinner together at the same time every night

children only participated in one activity or sport for the entire year

you greeted the new neighbors that moved in and within in a week their teenage daughter was babysitting your kids


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Aug 23 2009, 10:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821313


> Wow!!!! What a wonderful walk down Memory Lane. I remember:
> 
> Coming home from school [catholic grammer school] EVERY DAY for lunch. Only the bussed kids could eat at school. We took turns selling snacks, rod pretzels, hershey bars potato chips and milk in the classroom before lunch.
> 
> ...



Wow what nice memories.....My rabbits foot was bright orange not blue and it was a key chain.


----------

